# سؤال للشباب الخبره



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يونيو 2012)

*انا شاب عمري 24 سنه 
مريت بمراحل التعليم الحكومي العادي 
ابتدائي مشترك
اعدادي بنين 
ثانوي بنين 
معهد سنتين بنين بردو :smil15:

ومره واحده بقيت في جامعه القاهره مختلط
يعني كنت في جره بس مخرجتش لبره 
نشكر ربنا عمري ما مسكت ايد بنت غير للسلام 

بس حبيت زي الناس العاديه
ولما جيت اتكلم 
كاني بقولها سلفيني 50 جنيه 
انا بحبك وعايز اتجوزك
طوبه اترمت ومستنيها ترجعلي تاني 

ساعتها محصلش نصيب 
في اول حب وتاني حب 
اصلي بحب كتير 
واحتمال احب اول عضوه ترد في الموضوع :new6:

سؤالي 

ايه هي المعايير 
اللي لو ربنا كرمني بواحده اكمل معاها الباقي من حياتي 
اللي اكلمها بيها 

يعني ازاي مبقاش مدب ودروبش
رغم اني لساني طوله سبعه متر في العادي والشغل 

الموضوع للجادين فقط 
انما اي حد عيتريق او يرخم 
:110105~127:
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (1 يونيو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * الموضوع للجادين فقط
> انما اي حد عيتريق او يرخم
> :110105~127:
> *​



تب كويس مع السلاموا عليكوا بقي .. :new6:


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 يونيو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * واحتمال احب اول عضوه ترد في الموضوع :new6:
> *​


*بكدا اقدر اطمنك ان ولا واحدة هترد ..نفسهم اتسدت :new6:

سؤال جميل يا عياد
متااابع 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 يونيو 2012)

بص يا عياد انا طبعاً مش خبره  بس هرد غتاته
المهم
الارتباط يا عياد لازم يكون كامل
يعنى توافق " فكرى - اجتماعى - ثقافى "
واى شىء فيه توافق لازم يبقى موجود
لو بتبحث عن حب يدوم 
اول شىء تكون واثق من نفسك وفى خياراتك
يعنى لما تختار واحده لازم تشوف انت محتاج ايه فى ال " واحده " دى
يعنى لو عاوز تتجوز وخلاص متعملش ده كله
انما لو عاوز تعيش عيشه كويسه 
لازم تشوف انت محتاج ايه
وايه هدفك فى الحياه
هل دلوقتى شغلك هترضى بيه اى واحده
ليه متفتحش شركه صغيره وتوزع انت الادويه بنفسك لغاية ما رك يكرمك والشركه تكبر ؟
الجواز يا عياد مش واحده هتروح تلاقيها مرميه فى البيت تقضى معاها حاجتك وتتعصب عليه وهى توافق او تحضرلك اكلك وشربك
حاول تاخد الجواز ع انه حياه لازم تتعاش باختلاف
شوف حواليك كام شاب اتجوز عشان هو عاوز يتجوز بس ولما اتجوز مبقاش عايش كويس
المشكله اللى هتفضل قائمه معاك هى الاختلاف الفكرى " بنت الاصول " هتستحملك فى الضيقات الماليه ولكن الاختلاف الفكرى هو الاشد خطراً ع الحياه الزوجيه 
لان الاختلاف الفكرى يهدد الحياه الزوجيه
ابحث عن من تتوافق معاها فكرياً وتكون اهل للثقه التى ستعطيها لها وتكون بنت ربنا وبنت " اصول "


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يونيو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> بص يا عياد انا طبعاً مش خبره  بس هرد غتاته
> المهم
> الارتباط يا عياد لازم يكون كامل
> يعنى توافق " فكرى - اجتماعى - ثقافى "
> ...



* لا يعمنا مش بدور علي اي جواز لاني اصلا مش مستعجل 
بس بعجل بالجواز لما بلاقي اللي تصلحلي

اما الماديات 
فا شغلي " ومصادر اخر والمصحف حلال:new6: "  الحالينشكر ربنا يفتح بيت مكون من اتين وممكن يكون علي قبلهم عيل كمان 

ومشروع الشركه فعلا في مرحله الدراسه بس مستني زقه 
وهتبقي كبيره باذن ربنا في بدايتها 


يعني انا بكسر مبداء لسه بدري لما الاقي اللي تستحق 
*​


----------



## Critic (1 يونيو 2012)

طب وضح سؤالك اكتر


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> طب وضح سؤالك اكتر



*يعني ازاي اكلمها ونبقي زي السيكينه في الحيلاوه 
مش حيوان زلبانتح 
يمسيك بالخير يا لمبي
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 يونيو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يعني ازاي اكلمها ونبقي زي السيكينه في الحيلاوه
> مش حيوان زلبانتح
> يمسيك بالخير يا لمبي
> *​




التوافق الفكرى والثقه شرط ان تكون انت وهى اهل لثقة كلاً منكم


----------



## treaz (1 يونيو 2012)

بص يا اعياد انت هتختار الانسانه الى تناسبك وتكملك فعلا من كذا تجاه توافق فكرى ومادى وتعليمى وروحى  وانك يكون عند قبول ليها وانها تكون فعلا انسانه بتحترم نفسها علشان تحترمك وتقدرك وتكون بنت ناس كويسه   وانك تكون قد المسئوووليه بس الاهم من كل دة انكم تكون متفاهمين واعتمد فى اختيارك على عقلك اكتر من قلبك


----------



## Critic (1 يونيو 2012)

> يعني ازاي اكلمها ونبقي زي السيكينه في الحيلاوه


اه يعنى انت مثلا بتتلجلج معاها ومش عارف  تاخد راحتك او تقول كلام حلو ؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يونيو 2012)

*بصوا يا جدعان 
هو في الوقت الحالي 
مفيش حد 

انا عايز كورس 
زي صعيد في الجامعه الامريكيه 
بس محدش يقولي امسك ايده يلااااا

فاهميني طبعا 

*​


----------



## Critic (1 يونيو 2012)

بص يا برنس , انا مقتنع ان ده فن شخصى , هو جواك مش هتشتريه ولا هتاخد فيه نصايح لأن الموضوع نسبى جدا ,انت اكيد ليك اسلوبك الخاص , ولما هى تحبك هتحب اسلوبك ده زى ما هو , بس مفيش مانع انك تطور اسلوبك الخاص ده
لازم تعرف البنات -بشكل عام_وحبيبتك_بشكل خاص_ ايه اللى بيطرب ودانها ويفرح قلبها , وايه اللى بيخليهم ينفروا , ودى حسب خبرة كل واحد واوحدة ,احنا ممكن نفتيلك كتير بس رأيى ان البنات هم اللى هيفيدوك اكتر , وجهلهم سؤال "ايه الحاجات اللى بتخليكى تنفرى من الشاب" او "ايه الأسلوب اللى يجذبك للشاب فى علاقة ثنائية " او "ايه المطلوب منه علشان يخطف قلبها " كدة يعنى


----------



## oesi no (1 يونيو 2012)

*مقاييس إختيار شريك الحياة 

لنيافة الأنبا موسى اسقف الشباب

       كثيراً ما يتساءل المقبلون على الزواج "كم يكون الفارق المثالى فى  العمر بين الخطيبين؟" أو "هناك فارق تعليمى كبير بيننا فهل أوافق؟" أو "هى  من عائلة أرستقراطية وأنا نشأت فى بيئة شعبية فهل يتناسب زواجنا".



       ليس لمثل هذه الأسئلة ردود محددة، فلا يمكن - مثلاً - أن نقرر مدى  عمرياً معيناً بين الخطيبين يصلح أن يطبق فى كل حالات الإرتباط إنما هناك  مقاييس عامة فى الإختيار من بينها فارق السن. 


مقاييس الإختيار الزيجى : 
        أ- مقاييس داخلية :
1- حد أدنى من التعاطف والتجاذب النفسى المتبادل. 
2- حد أدنى من التناسب فى الطباع. 
3- حد أدنى من الإتفاق على قيم أخلاقية أساسية. 
4- حد أدنى من الإتفاق على أهداف مشتركة فى الحياة. 
5- حد أدنى من التناسب الروحى. 

ب- مقاييس خارجية : 
1- الخصائص الجسمانية.
2- التناسب فى العمر. 
3- التناسب فى المستوى الثقافى والتعليمى. 
4- التناسب فى المستوى الاجتماعى. 
5- الإمكانات الإقتصادية اللازمة لإتمام الزواج. 
ويأتى القرار المناسب نتيجة للمحصلة النهائية لهذه المقاييس مجتمعة، ولكى  يتمكن كل من الخطيبين من التأكد من صلاحية كل منهما للآخر ينبغى أن يأخذ فى  الإعتبار الاحتياطات التالية:

1- الوضوح مع النفس : وبالتالى الصراحة التامة مع الآخر والمكاشفة  المتبادلة بلا تمثيل، ولا تزييف للحقائق ولا إخفاء لأمور لها علاقة  بحياتهما المشتركة المقبلة. 

2- إتاحة فرصة كافية للتعرف : كل واحد على طباع الآخر عن قرب من خلال  الأحاديث، والمواقف والمفاجآت المختلفة، وهذا يتطلب أن تكون فترة الخطبة  كافية، بلا تسرع ولا تعجل.

3- الإستعداد المتبادل لقبول الآخر المختلف : "عنى" والتكيف على طباعه حتى  لو استلزم ذلك "منى" التنازل عن أمور أفضلها ولا تروق له، أو تعديل سلوكيات  وإتجاهات تعوقنى عن التفاهم معه والتلاقى به.. هذا هو أهم احتياط يؤخذ فى  الإعتبار من أجل زواج ناجح. 

4- تحكيم العقل وعدم الانجراف مع تيار العاطفة : حيث العاطفة الرومانسية  خيالية، وتلتمس العذر لكل العيوب حتى الجوهرية منها، وتؤجل تصحيح الإتجاهات  الخاطئة، وتضعف الإستعداد للتغير إلى الأفضل، فالعاطفة غير المتعقلة توهم  الخطيبين بعدم وجود أية إختلافات، وتصور لهما استحالة حدوث أية مشكلات  مستقبلية. 


        لو وضع كل خطيبين فى إعتبارهما هذه الإحتياطات الأربعة أو دربا  نفسيهما على العمل بها، ثم أعادا النظر إلى المقاييس السابقة لصارت الرؤية  أكثر وضوحاً، ولأختفى التردد فى صنع قرار الإرتباط. فمن كان لديهما استعداد  قبول الاختلافات والتكيف عليها أمكنهما تحقيق التناسب الكافى الذى يؤدى  غيابه إلى أغلب الخلافات الزوجية. 


        أما بقية المقاييس الداخلية الأخرى فيمكن اكتشافها بغير صعوبة  مادام هناك الوضوح، والفرصة الكافية، والعقل الواعى، حيث يمكن بلا عناء  التعرف على وجود قيم وأهداف مشتركة، أما التناسب الروحى فهذا أمر يمكن  إكتشافه أيضاً من خلال المواقف المختلفة، ويمكن أيضاً أن يجتذب أحدهما  الآخر للمسيح فيكون الزواج سبب خلاص مشترك. 


        المقاييس الداخلية للإختيار - إذن - تشكل الأساس الراسخ للزواج،  ولكن لا ينبغى أن نتجاهل المقاييس الخارجية: فكلما كان السن متقارباً كلما  كان ذلك أفضل ولكن ليست هذه هى القاعدة الثابتة، إذ تلعب ديناميكية الشخصية  دورها المهم، فتوجد شخصيات قادرة على تجاوز فارق السن، 


        وشخصيات أخرى قد أصابتها شيخوخة نفسية مبكرة برغم صغر السن.. فالعبرة - إذن - بفاعلية الشخصية. 


        كذلك كلما كان هناك تقارب فى المستوى التعليمى كلما كان ذلك  مفضلاً، ولكن هناك شخصيات ذات مستوى تعليمى أقل، ولكنها قادرة على تعويض  نقص التعليم بمضاعفة التثقيف الذاتى، بينما هناك شخصيات أخرى متعلمة ولكنها  غير قادرة على التفكير السليم والحوار الفعال، والنظرة الموضوعية للأمور،  فالعبرة - إذن - بفاعلية الشخصية. 


       كذلك يفضل أن يكون المستوى الاجتماعى والاقتصادى بين الشريكين  متقارباً حيث يمكن للعائلتين التعامل بحرية مادام المستوى متناسباً، ولكن  العبرة بمدى الحب الحقيقى بين الزوجين حيث يتجاوز الحب كل الفوارق  الإجتماعية، ولكن زيجات من هذا النوع قد تتحداها صعوبات فى التعامل بين  العائلتين كلما كانت الفجوة كبيرة بين الطرفين.


        والخلاصة أنه يجب على المقبلين على الزواج التأكد من توافر  المقاييس الداخلية، مع أغلب المقاييس الخارجية من أجل زواج ناجح.. وبرغم أن  المحبة واستعداد قبول الآخر كما هو، ومن حيث هو، تتجاوز الفجوات، وتصالح  المتناقضات، إلا أنه لا يفضل ضياع التناسب فى أكثر من مقياس خارجى واحد..  فقد نتجاوز عن فارق عمر كبير بعض الشئ، ولكن لا تتجاوز عن فارق تعليمى  واجتماعى بأن واحد. 


أخيراً ينبغى أن نلتفت إلى ملاحظة مهمة.. إن إختيار شريك الحياة ليس إلا  بداية لمرحلة طويلة من الإكتشاف المستمر لشخصية الآخر، والتكيف الدائم مع  طباعه من خلال التفاهم والتنازل عن "تحيزاتى" حباً بالآخر الحب الذى يحتمل  كل شئ، ويصبر على كل شئ (1كو 13).. فإذا اعتبرنا أن الإختيار نقطة على خط  الحياة الزوجية، فإن عملية الإكتشاف المستمر لشريك الحياة هى خط الحياة  الزوجية كلها، وبدونها لا يتحقق نجاح الحياة العائلية.  *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> بص يا برنس , انا مقتنع ان ده فن شخصى , هو جواك مش هتشتريه ولا هتاخد فيه نصايح لأن الموضوع نسبى جدا ,انت اكيد ليك اسلوبك الخاص , ولما هى تحبك هتحب اسلوبك ده زى ما هو , بس مفيش مانع انك تطور اسلوبك الخاص ده
> لازم تعرف البنات -بشكل عام_وحبيبتك_بشكل خاص_ ايه اللى بيطرب ودانها ويفرح قلبها , وايه اللى بيخليهم ينفروا , ودى حسب خبرة كل واحد واوحدة ,احنا ممكن نفتيلك كتير بس رأيى ان البنات هم اللى هيفيدوك اكتر , وجهلهم سؤال "ايه الحاجات اللى بتخليكى تنفرى من الشاب" او "ايه الأسلوب اللى يجذبك للشاب فى علاقة ثنائية " او "ايه المطلوب منه علشان يخطف قلبها " كدة يعنى




*ده الموضوع كده كبير يا عمنا 
هسيبها علي ربنا 
ومش بعيد استني واحده تيجي تكلمني 


تصدقوا اللي مش عارف اكلم واحده
رئيي بيتوقف عليه مصير منتج بالاف الجنيهات 
دي ايه الوكسه دي 
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 يونيو 2012)

طب بامانة الموضوع جامد اوى ... خلينا نتفرج على الردود شوية :blush2:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> طب بامانة الموضوع جامد اوى ... خلينا نتفرج على الردود شوية :blush2:



*هش يا بت من هنا لحسن تيجي فيكي واحبك مع اني مبحبش الدكاتره 

ال تتفرج ال  :fun_lol:
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 يونيو 2012)

> الموضوع للجادين فقط
> انما اي حد عيتريق او يرخم



انا جييت اغتت

بص بقى الاجابة الوافية

المعايير انت اللى بتحددها يعنى مستوى تفكيرها شخصيتها اللى انت تقدر تتعامل معاها كده​


----------



## white.angel (1 يونيو 2012)

*تقريباً كدة وخير اللهم اجعله خير ... انت عايز تعرف هتتكلم ازاى*
*يعنى انت عديت بكل المراحل - المفروض - 
واقتنعت انها مناسبه ليك فعلاً*
*وعايز تكلمها .... بص يا باشمهندس *

*انا لو ولد هعمل الآتى .. طبعاً من جوايا حاسس انها بتتقبلنى .. *
*فا هروحلها اقولها : *
*انتى انسانه كويسه وبنت ربنا .. وانا بحبك وحاسس انك الانسانه اللى هتسندنى ونمشى سوا فى حياتنا .. انا هدفى كزا .. وطريقى كزا .. تقبلى تمشى معايا فى سكتى .. وتحققى هدفى معايا وتسمحيلى احقق هدفك معاكى *

*لو انا البنت هبصلك بدون اى ري اكشنات .. 
رغم ان من جوايا متلخبطه ومبسوطه ومستغربه .. 
شغل بنات 
 واقولك بتحبنى ليه .. او ايه اللى عجبك فيا .. 
المفروض انت عارف بقى هترد ازاى ..*
*المهم تثبتلها انك جاد فعلاً ..
 ممكن الشاب يبقى جاد بس كلامه بيقفل الدنيا .. *

*وصلى قبلها ان ربنا يديك حكمه ونعمه فى كلامك ...
 وسير على بركة الله *
​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 يونيو 2012)

الليله دى ناقصها
الشيف عبود


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 يونيو 2012)

*بصراحة انا كنت داخل ارخم
فهمشي بأة بما انك طردتني مسبقاً 

*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يونيو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا جييت اغتت
> 
> بص بقى الاجابة الوافية
> 
> المعايير انت اللى بتحددها يعنى مستوى تفكيرها شخصيتها اللى انت تقدر تتعامل معاها كده​



*منوره يا غتاته يوه اقصد كوينا 
افادكم الله " هتقولي كلام انشئ "
انا مش عايز معاير انا عايز بالصلاتو عالنبي كلام زي كلام وايت كده 
تحسي انها كانت راجل قبل كده هههههههههههه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يونيو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *تقريباً كدة وخير اللهم اجعله خير ... انت عايز تعرف هتتكلم ازاى*
> *يعنى انت عديت بكل المراحل - المفروض -
> واقتنعت انها مناسبه ليك فعلاً*
> *وعايز تكلمها .... بص يا باشمهندس *
> ...




* الله ينور عليكي يا كبيره 
هو ده بالظبط المطلوب 
وبجد تقريبا و ده اللي بقوله بس بغباوه حبتين تلاته 

ميرسي ليكي بجد 
وبالمناسبه بشكر الراجل اللي جواكي لانه واضح انه برنس ههههههههه

:flowers::flowers::flowers:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يونيو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> الليله دى ناقصها
> الشيف عبود



* ايوه هي مش ناقصه غير عوبد فعلا 
تلاقيه جايبلي نص دسته صيني ويقولي نقي 
وممكن يكون جايبهم صايلانت مش بيتكلموا :blush2:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *بصراحة انا كنت داخل ارخم
> فهمشي بأة بما انك طردتني مسبقاً
> 
> *



* وانا اقدر يا برنس :love34:
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 يونيو 2012)

*انا هعمل موضوع اسمو سؤال للبنات الخبرة 
*


----------



## marcelino (1 يونيو 2012)

الافلام العربى والقصص الخياليه أكلت دماغ الناس 

فضلت أقرا رد رد ( على غير العاده) علشان الاقى رد غير تقليدي 

بس ملاقتش غير افلام عربى وقديمه حتى ياريتها جديده​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *انا هعمل موضوع اسمو سؤال للبنات الخبرة
> *



* ما بلاش يا ريس 
هيربطوه بقي بفيلم التجربه الدنماركيه 
ويقولك انت بتلسن عليهم 

علي الاقل لما اقول انا علي شب خبره 
مش بعيد يتفشخر 
انما لو انت قولت علي بنت خبره 
هتبقي لمؤخذه :new6:
سافس منحص
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 يونيو 2012)

*


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:





ما بلاش يا ريس 
هيربطوه بقي بفيلم التجربه الدنماركيه 
ويقولك انت بتلسن عليهم 

علي الاقل لما اقول انا علي شب خبره 
مش بعيد يتفشخر 
انما لو انت قولت علي بنت خبره 
هتبقي لمؤخذه :new6:
سافس منحص​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ياعم اشمعنا انت
عليا الطلاق لاعمل الموضوع
تيجي بس الفكرة 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> ياعم اشمعنا انت
> عليا الطلاق لاعمل الموضوع
> ...



* خلاص طالما هتقول بنت خبره 
يبقي تحدد نوع الخبر 
يا في المطبخ
ياما قدام المرايه 
غير كده مش عايزين خبرات ولا شهادات 
والكل هيشجع الاميه ساعتها
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 يونيو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> الافلام العربى والقصص الخياليه أكلت دماغ الناس
> 
> فضلت أقرا رد رد ( على غير العاده) علشان الاقى رد غير تقليدي
> 
> بس ملاقتش غير افلام عربى وقديمه حتى ياريتها جديده​




مش عارف يا مارسيلينو
بس بجد نفسى انا اشوفلك فيلم جديد
بما انك ديماً بتنتقد الكل وشايف الكل غلط يبقى اكيد عندك الصح والجديد
وانا عن نفسى بحب التجديد وبحب اتعلم من اى حد 
لو عندك مشاركه نتعلم منها ياريت
اما لو معندكش بقى فمكنش له لزوم الكلمتين دول :*


----------



## marcelino (1 يونيو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> مش عارف يا مارسيلينو
> بس بجد نفسى انا اشوفلك فيلم جديد
> بما انك ديماً بتنتقد الكل وشايف الكل غلط يبقى اكيد عندك الصح والجديد
> وانا عن نفسى بحب التجديد وبحب اتعلم من اى حد
> ...



وانا مش عارف يا مينا ليه بتاخد كلامى بشكل شخصى دايما :t19:​
فك كدة وخد المواضيع ببساطه 

بصراحه يا سيدى انا بكسل اكتب فبحب أقرا الردود لعل الاقى الكلام اللى فى دماغى .. لكن لما مش بلاقى حاجه خالص جديده
تضاف لمعلوماتى بروح لازق الكلمتين دول 

والكلمتين (اللى ملهمش لزوم دول) مافيهمش غلط فى حد ولا من بعيد ولا من قريب فكان ( ليهم لزوم ) :2:​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 يونيو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> وانا مش عارف يا مينا ليه بتاخد كلامى بشكل شخصى دايما :t19:​
> فك كدة وخد المواضيع ببساطه
> 
> بصراحه يا سيدى انا بكسل اكتب فبحب أقرا الردود لعل الاقى الكلام اللى فى دماغى .. لكن لما مش بلاقى حاجه خالص جديده
> ...



يا مارسيلينو انسى انى اخد كلامك بشكل شخصى خالص 
قولتهالك قبل كده وبقولها تانى
يعلم المسيح عمرى ما اخدت كلامك بشكل شخصى
هقولك انا المفروض اللى يتعمل فى منتدى هدفه التشارك فى الافكار
مش اى منتدى بيتعمل هدفه التشارك فى الافكار وليس لنقد كل ما هو متاح من اراء شخصيه تعبر عن مختلف الثقافات
فمشاركتك الوحيده التى تنقد الجميع 
مشاركتك يا رايق نقدت الكل
ومن حقك ان تنقض الكل 
لكن لما تنقض لازم تقول افكار تغاير النقض والا يعتبر نقض للهدم وليس للبنيان :fun_lol:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يونيو 2012)

*صلوا عالنبي يا جدعان 
وربنا احلف منا متجوز 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 يونيو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *صلوا عالنبي يا جدعان
> وربنا احلف منا متجوز
> *​


والمصحف انا بناقش فكر وليس شخص
وبعدين مارسيلينو ده حبيبى من ايام الجيزه :smil15:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يونيو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> والمصحف انا بناقش فكر وليس شخص
> وبعدين مارسيلينو ده حبيبى من ايام الجيزه :smil15:



* وتحديداً جامعه الدول*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يونيو 2012)

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله .....*


----------



## marcelino (1 يونيو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> يا مارسيلينو انسى انى اخد كلامك بشكل شخصى خالص
> قولتهالك قبل كده وبقولها تانى
> يعلم المسيح عمرى ما اخدت كلامك بشكل شخصى
> هقولك انا المفروض اللى يتعمل فى منتدى هدفه التشارك فى الافكار
> ...




 ماشى يا سيدى مش بتاخد كلامى بشكل شخصى مع ان دة مش واضح ليا بشكل صريح بس يمكن انا اللى مش مركز

 لو على النقد يا سيدى .. انا انتقادى كان بشكل ظريف مش بشكل جاارح 

 وصدقنى بجد بكسل اكتب وساعات بكتب مش بيعجبنى اللى كتبته فبمسحه .. ربنا ما يجيب هدم يا سيدى ​ 


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *صلوا عالنبي يا جدعان
> وربنا احلف منا متجوز
> *​




صدقنى انت الكسبان 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله .....*




* عليا الطلاج منور 
*​


----------



## marcelino (1 يونيو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> والمصحف انا بناقش فكر وليس شخص
> وبعدين مارسيلينو ده حبيبى من ايام الجيزه :smil15:




فكرتنى بالجيزة وشقاوتها ​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 يونيو 2012)

> منوره يا غتاته يوه اقصد كوينا
> افادكم الله " هتقولي كلام انشئ "
> انا مش عايز معاير انا عايز بالصلاتو عالنبي كلام زي كلام وايت كده
> تحسي انها كانت راجل قبل كده هههههههههههه



هههههههههههه

ماشى هبقى اديك رد مفصل اكتر

بس انت جاى ليلة امتحانى وعايزنى افكر واكتب رد مفصل

ده مستحيييييل يا بنى سيبنى ملزقة الكلمتين اللى هكتبهم فى امتحان بكرة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يونيو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> ماشى هبقى اديك رد مفصل اكتر
> 
> ...



* ليه امتحان 
وامتحان هنذزه وداخله المنتدي

هي دي يا رب اتصرف انت بقي
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يونيو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *عليا الطلاج منور *​


*لما تتجوز الاول ابقى احلف باطلاق*
*هرجع لك بس انفض ايدى من اللى معايا*


----------



## Alexander.t (1 يونيو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * وتحديداً جامعه الدول*​


لا مارسيلينو ملوش دعوه بجامعة الدول
:fun_lol: متوقعش الراجل فى غلط


marcelino قال:


> فكرتنى بالجيزة وشقاوتها ​


كانت ايام يا بوب :new6:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لما تتجوز الاول ابقى احلف باطلاق*
> *هرجع لك بس انفض ايدى من اللى معايا*



*منا لو اتجوزت مستحيل احلف بالطلاق 
دي هتبقي استيكر ابدي
مش هيفرق بينا غير الحانوتي :smil15:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يونيو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> لا مارسيلينو ملوش دعوه بجامعة الدول
> :fun_lol: متوقعش الراجل فى غلط
> 
> :new6:


*لا  انا اقصد منتصف جامعه الدول 
الدور التالت علي ما اتذكر في مشتسفي السلام 
*​


----------



## bob (1 يونيو 2012)

*بصي بقي يا برنجي 
اللي انا متاكد منه ان اي بنت محتاجه كلام حلو تسمعه بودانها الاول يعني توصلها واحدة واحده انك معجب بيها و انها مهمة عندك و متقدرش تستغني عنها بحيث تبقي متوقعة انك المفروض حتفاتحها في الموضوع ده و ميبقاش مفاجئة ليها و الا هتقولك " خلينا اخوات احسن " :new6:
يعني تاخد الموضوع تاتا تاتا و اتصالات بقي و ماسجات و حركات يعني كويسة جنتلة شوية و ربنا يكرم كده 
*


----------



## Samir poet (1 يونيو 2012)

*ممكن يا كوبتك تبقى ليلة الجواز تبقى ليلتى وليلتك ليلة واحدة نتجوز انا وانتا تصدق تبقى ليلة فرحة  كلها طرحة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## marcelino (1 يونيو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *لا  انا اقصد منتصف جامعه الدول
> الدور التالت علي ما اتذكر في مشتسفي السلام
> *​




ما تقول اسم المريض ياد بالمره 

وتمن الورد اللى جيبناه 

وعلى البت الجامدة اللى كلنا تنحنا عليها :new6:

قول بقى كل دة وافضحنا ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *ممكن يا كوبتك تبقى ليلة الجواز تبقى ليلتى وليلتك ليلة واحدة نتجوز انا وانتا تصدق تبقى ليلة فرحة  كلها طرحة
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> *​



* ليلتي وليلتك ازاي يعني ؟
انا بكره الافراح الجماعيه جدا 
تلاقي واحد جاي يسلم العريسين كل واحد منهم يقول دا جايلي ولاا جالك 
وفي الاخر يطلع صاحب العروسه من ابتدائي 


وبعدين انا كرهت الجواز اصلا
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يونيو 2012)

bob قال:


> *بصي بقي يا برنجي
> اللي انا متاكد منه ان اي بنت محتاجه كلام حلو تسمعه بودانها الاول يعني توصلها واحدة واحده انك معجب بيها و انها مهمة عندك و متقدرش تستغني عنها بحيث تبقي متوقعة انك المفروض حتفاتحها في الموضوع ده و ميبقاش مفاجئة ليها و الا هتقولك " خلينا اخوات احسن " :new6:
> يعني تاخد الموضوع تاتا تاتا و اتصالات بقي و ماسجات و حركات يعني كويسة جنتلة شوية و ربنا يكرم كده
> *



* ايوه كده رجعنا لاصل الموضوع انا قربت انسي ههههههه

تا تا مين انا قربت احبي علي الارض 

بس نظريتك حلوه :flowers:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يونيو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> ما تقول اسم المريض ياد بالمره
> 
> وتمن الورد اللى جيبناه
> 
> ...



* طب بزمتك انا تنحت ؟
*​


----------



## Samir poet (1 يونيو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * ليلتي وليلتك ازاي يعني ؟
> انا بكره الافراح الجماعيه جدا
> تلاقي واحد جاي يسلم العريسين كل واحد منهم يقول دا جايلي ولاا جالك
> وفي الاخر يطلع صاحب العروسه من ابتدائي
> ...


*يعنى انت ماشى فى سكتى  مش ناوى تتجوز اووووووك مان
اانا اقصد من مشاركتى االلى اتت انو ليلة فرحنا تبقى ليلة واحدة يعنى نتجوز فى ليلة واحدة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وانا معاك فى اى شى معلم
على راى هانى رمزى انا معاك يا معلم
هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## marcelino (2 يونيو 2012)

بص يا عم عياد خد الكلمتين دول ( اللى مش عارف هتعمدهم ولا لا لسه)

اى بنت (او اى حد) بوجه عام  بيحب اللى يهتم بهواياته واهتمامته 

دة احلى مدخل فى الدنيا علشان تقرب من حد وتكسبه وانا بفضله جدا

تحط أيدك على مدخل بنت يبقى كدة انتى قفشتها فى جيبك 

اكتشاف اللمدخل دى بقى لعبتك انت اللى هتبقى شايفها قدامك 

بس كله بالعقل يا معلم .. ازاى ؟  مش كل الكلام اللى فى بالك يطلع مره واحدة وبردو متقفلش المحبس على الاخر  

لا كلمه هنا كلمتين هناك سكوت خالص بعد كدة 

علشان من الاخر يعنى لو اتدلقت وكنت ملك جمال العالم  البنت هتسيبك بردو .. 

انا ايه اللى خلانى اكتب رد انا مش مجمع كلمتين على بعض 

بص يا عم  

لا متبصش الكلمتين طاروا بأمانه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> بص يا عم عياد خد الكلمتين دول ( اللى مش عارف هتعمدهم ولا لا لسه)
> 
> اى بنت (او اى حد) بوجه عام  بيحب اللى يهتم بهواياته واهتمامته
> 
> ...



*بعيد عن الرد الجامد
اول مره اشوفلك رد طويل 
تتحسد يبني :new6:
*​


----------



## marcelino (2 يونيو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *بعيد عن الرد الجامد
> 
> جامد مين ياعم
> اول مره اشوفلك رد طويل
> ...




هو عياد قليل فى السوق يابنى 


انا طلعتلك خزين كلمات كنت هستخدمه لمدة سنه :fun_lol:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يونيو 2012)

*عياد قولى لى بقى كنت عايز أية عشان ماكنتش مركز معاااك* 
*وأية حكاية المُزّة بتاعة المستشفى تتييى ؟؟*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عياد قولى لى بقى كنت عايز أية عشان ماكنتش مركز معاااك*
> *وأية حكاية المُزّة بتاعة المستشفى تتييى ؟؟*​



*بص انا كنت عايز حاجه 
والموضوع اتغير تماماً
وده كويس علشان انا غيرت رائيي

اما بمناسبه الموزه وربنا منا فاكر لانش مش بركز مع الحاجات دي 
انا مؤدب :smil15:
*​


----------



## ميرنا (2 يونيو 2012)

بص يا عياد طلاما نزلت سؤال زى دا اعرف انك لسه مش عارف انتا عاوز ايه 
مش معقول انا لما هقول اه على شخصية هقول اه او لاا بناء على اراء الناس 
صحيح بناخد باراء الناس بس فى حاجات تانى مش فى موصفات او اخترها بناء على ايه دى معاير انتا بتحطها لنفسك او بتكون حاجات نقصاك بتكون محتاج تعوضها فى الطرف التانى والعكس


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> بص يا عياد طلاما نزلت سؤال زى دا اعرف انك لسه مش عارف انتا عاوز ايه
> مش معقول انا لما هقول اه على شخصية هقول اه او لاا بناء على اراء الناس
> صحيح بناخد باراء الناس بس فى حاجات تانى مش فى موصفات او اخترها بناء على ايه دى معاير انتا بتحطها لنفسك او بتكون حاجات نقصاك بتكون محتاج تعوضها فى الطرف التانى والعكس



* يا خاله ميرنا 
انا مش جايب واحده وباخد رائي الناس فيها 
انا عايز اتعلم اتكلم ازاي 
*​


----------



## ميرنا (2 يونيو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * يا خاله ميرنا
> انا مش جايب واحده وباخد رائي الناس فيها
> انا عايز اتعلم اتكلم ازاي
> *​


اولا خاله فى عينك جاتك خابط 
ثانيا كريتك قالك دى حاجة جواك ومتجيش بتعليم لانها فن حتى لو مش بتعرف تبدع فيه لكن هو جواك وهى لازم تحبك كدا او هتحبك على كدا بعبلك زى ما بيقولو


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> اولا خاله فى عينك جاتك خابط
> ثانيا كريتك قالك دى حاجة جواك ومتجيش بتعليم لانها فن حتى لو مش بتعرف تبدع فيه لكن هو جواك وهى لازم تحبك كدا او هتحبك على كدا بعبلك زى ما بيقولو



*اكبر مني بسنه كامله ويوم 
اقولك بت يا ميرنا 
دي حتي مش اخلاقي :smil15:


بصي انا عارف اني لازم انا اللي اتكلم 
بس اعمل ايه لو انا شايف نفسي بتصرف غلط 
*​


----------



## ميرنا (2 يونيو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اكبر مني بسنه كامله ويوم
> اقولك بت يا ميرنا
> دي حتي مش اخلاقي :smil15:
> 
> ...


مش زنبى انتا صغير  :bomb:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> مش زنبى انتا صغير  :bomb:




*وانتوا عندكم بتفجروا الصغير ولا ايه ؟
*​


----------



## white.angel (2 يونيو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> 
> **الله ينور عليكي يا كبيره *​ * هو ده بالظبط المطلوب
> وبجد تقريبا و ده اللي بقوله بس بغباوه حبتين تلاته
> ...


*راجل ... ياااااااه
احلى معاكسه سمعتها فى حياتى :smil15:
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا غلطانه انى جيت انصحك واقولك 
بدل ما تعك وتطير البنت من ايدك :boxing:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *راجل ... ياااااااه
> احلى معاكسه سمعتها فى حياتى :smil15:
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*غلطان ليه يا جدع متقولش كده هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يونيو 2012)

*:w00t: إيه ته يا عياد!! معقول انت تطلب دروس تقويه هههههههههههههههه*
* انت مدرس يا سيدى... انت تشك فى قدراتك و لا إيه هههههههههه*
* نصيحا يا عياد... خصوصا الموضوع ده مينفعش فيه دروس..لإنك هتبقا مصتنع... لازم تبقا على طبيعتك..*
* اكيد لو انت   استريحت لإنسانه  و حسيت إن الإحساس متبادل هتكونو فهمين بعض... و حتى لو إتلغبط فى الكلام و ابرجلت او  اى شىء... مفيش مشكله ..*
*لكن لو هى  الموضوع ده هو مقياسها ليك يبقا إنسانه تافها و متستهلكش!*
* خليك بس واصق فى نفسك--  و بجد إنت عندك المقومات الى تحبها اى بنت..*
*الشكل  متفقين من زمان--"مهند" ههههههههههههههههههه دى كانت تبقا خيبه لو كنت مهند ---يع هههههههه*
*بس بجد  انت إنسان محطرم و خدوم و طيب و يعتمد عليه و بحس إنك تقدر تشيل مسئوليه.. غير إنك بتخاف على إخواتك البنات ....*
*(هاخد فلوس على البوقين دول ههههههههههههه) *
* بس خلص مزكرتك و زبط مستقبلك المهنى و بعد  هيك تركز فى الموضوع....*
* و على بركه الله الى تخطارها تجبهالى  اشوف شعر عيره و لا طبيعى:gy0000: و اجبلها حبت طوب-- قاصدى بندق تكسرهلونا بسنانها نشوف سنانها سليمه و لا تركيب :hlp: *

* خليك نفسك...*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 يونيو 2012)

*فى كورس جميل جدا للمقبلين على الخطوبة او الجواز *​ 
*الكورس رائع مش محتاج لوقت ولا مذكرة ومتحانات*​ 
*وممكن تحضرها انت لوحدك او مع من تفكر بالارتباط بيه*​ 
*الكورس فيه *​ 
*محاضرة : اختيار شريك الحياة ... (**المعايير 10 لاختيار شريك الحياة*​*وطبعا مش فكرها لان واخد الكورس من زمان)*​​ 
*محاضرة : الشروط الواجب توافرها فى شريك الحياة *​ 
*محاضرة : الرجل رأس المرأة*​ 
*محاضرة : ايها الرجال احبوا نسائكم*​ 
*محاضرة : ال**جزء المالى فى المنزل *​ 
*محاضرة : الترك والالتصاق*​ 
*محاضرة : امى & حماتى *​ 
*محاضرة : لغات الحب الخمسة *​ 

*المحاضرات كتير حتى الوصول الى الحياة الجنسية*​ 
*كل المحاضرين دكاترة فى معهد المشورة ارض الجولف*​ 

*فى كتيرررررر من المحاضرات هبق اجبهالك كلها*​ 
*على فكرة مكان الكورس قريب منك *​ 
*فى كنيسة العذراء الدقى*​ 
*وتقريبا يبداء  تسجيل الاسماء فى شهر 7 او 8*​


----------

